# My little Roxy



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

She was a very special dog. I know most of you here don't know about her.. A very short summary of her story. 


I finally got a reply from someone who works with the SPCA. It's not what I wanted to hear ...."however she was brought in again and was showing aggression and had to be humainly euthed"

I hate myself for being too much of a coward to put her down when she was in my care. I just could not bring myself to do it, I couldn't look into her eyes and know all she'd been through and just snuff her out. But ultimately that's what happened, and it should have been with someone she loved... Well, she loved everyone. 

Roxy is the perfect example of a modern-day Pit Bull. In every, single way.
She was left at a shelter as a little wrinkly raisin-sized pup, and was adopted by a young woman who didn't know anything about the breed, only that this tiny little thing was adorable. I knew her then, and I told them, one day she is going to cause a problem if you keep leaving her loose with the other dogs. Nobody listened. She stayed out with their female and male dog until she grabbed the older bitch by the throat and wouldn't let go.

Then she spent seven months in a crate she could barely turn in, until they said they were done and going to put her down. I made the stupid, stupid decision of taking her on as a foster.

After the worthless, lying excuse of a human, a piece of **** I hope I never see again because I will tear her up, adopted Roxy from me, and then told me to get her within a few hours, I lost contact with her and could not find my Roxy, no matter how much I pleaded with that bitch to tell me where she was. 

Months and months passed and I literally almost ran into an ACO truck that had her in the back. I have never been more heartbroken. Roxy leapt into my arms, she was fat and happy looking. I'd never cried in front of a stranger before. But when it hit me that I could not take her home -circumstances had changed dramatically from when I fostered her- I did. On the side of a busy road on the bad side of town I hugged my little black pit bull in the street and cried my heart out while people watched, laughed at me - I could not have cared less what they thought. She was so oblivious, seemed to think we were going walking or something. She was already over the surprise of seeing me. 

What happened next was in the email. She was brought in and held, adopted, found DA, returned and euthed.

She is the perfect example because that story is not so remarkable in the Pit Bull world. These dogs are bounced around like toys. She was one of the lucky ones, she had PB-C on her side, she had me fighting for her. She had two families who loved her and that wasn't enough. She still ending up dying, in a shelter of all places. 

But that is not all. 
She was a brave, strong dog. She survived being crushed by a truck, and then overcame any fear of vehicles whizzing past her. She didn't fear fights, nor seek them out, and she acted like she was taking a walk in the park when she ended up in the fights that ultimately brought about the end for her. It wasn't her fault, she didn't ask to be stuck in a yard with other dogs. And that was her problem, she was very true to her breed.

She was a jester in a warriors' body. That dog would do anything to make you happy.

She was loving beyond belief. Nobody was an enemy, even if they should have been. Everyone was an old friend. She'd beat the crap out of you to show some love, but if a toddler came up, you would never meet a calmer, more gentle dog. She knew when you weren't happy, and she would make herself tiny and get in your lap and just quietly love you. 

She was a Pit Bull to her core and in her heart And that's why she is dead. Because of people. 

She had more soul in her eyes than most humans. And a better personality, too. 
I loved her, very much so. 
My little Roxy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow. Dog-dog aggression is part of the breed standard, if I remember correctly?
So sad people don't get it.
Rest in Peace, Roxy


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. The pitbull has been tragically abused and then condemned b/c they became what humans bred them to be but also b/c they are treated so miserably. Dogs pay the price for human stupidity and greed.Run free Roxie run free wher PB's just know love and peace.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sad ending for the beautiful little girl, but now she runs free. :rip:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

And if her first owner had just researched it, she may have lead a full, happy life with someone who understood DA was possible. She was only about 3/4 years old. 

She was a truly great dog. Life just dealt her a bad hand.


----------

